# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Evet! Nifak bir ruh hastalığıdır

## bozok

*FETHULLAH GüLEN BU KELİMENİN ANLAMINI BİLİYOR MU*

 


26.09.2010 13:23

Bu sözler, Fetullah Gülen’e ait. Web sitesinde yazdığı bir yazıda zikrettiği bu ihtişamlı cümlenin altına imza atan Gülen, kelimenin gerçek kimliğini ciddi bir vurgu ile öne çıkartmış.

*Evet! Nifak bir ruh hastalığıdır.*

Gözden kaçırılan bazı şeyler yok mu ? Birçok şey var. üünkü makalenin devamında nifak; salt biçimde ikiyüzlü olmak olarak tanıtılmış, böylece bu derin kavram katledilmiştir.

*NİFAK NEDİR ?*
*Nifak, ‘enfeka’ fiilinin masdarıdır ve sözlükte, bir delikten girip öbüründen çıkmak demektir ki, tarla fareleri hakkında kullanılır*. Yerboa denilen bu tarla faresi iki yuva yapar. Birinin tavanı gayet yumuşak olur. Yuvanın birine saldırı olursa, öbür yuvanın yumuşak tavanını delerek kaçar. Iki yuvadan birincisini gösterir, ikincisini ise saklar. üünkü ikinci yuvası tehlikeden kaçmaya yarar. Nifak kelimesinin kök anlamı, geçmek, tükenmek, harcamak, bitmek demektir. ‘Nifak’, bu kök anlamlarıyla ilgili olarak, işlek yol, yer altında bir ucundan girilip diğer ucundan çıkılan yol, tünel anlamına gelmektedir. İslamÃ* literatürde kullanılan ‘nifak’ ve ‘münafık’ kavramlarının bu anlam ile ince ve anlamlı bir bağlantısı söz konusudur. Tarla faresinin yer altındaki bu yolları ve evleri kullanması normal bir giriş çıkış veya kullanış değildir. Nifak kelimesi, yer altında gizlenme, kimseye görünmeme, sırlarını orada saklama, gizli işler yapmak, sonra da öbür delikten çıkı gitmek gibi anlamları da çağrıştırmaktadır. *‘Nifak’, ikili bir pozisyondur. Başkalarına karşı farklı görünmedir.* Başkalarına olduğu gibi değil de, onların hoşlanacağı gibi görünme durumudur. Ama kendi içinde ayrı bir durumu vardır. O durumun bilinmesi istenmemektedir. Tıpkı yerboa hayvanının, yer altındaki halinin ve ikinci evinin bilinmesini istememesi gibi.

*AYNI KüKTEN TüREMİş BİR KAVRAM : İNFAK!*

Buraya kadar anlatılan nifak ile, Müstakbel hocaefendi (!)nin anlattığı nifak aynı görünebilir. Fakat, infak kavramı ortaya çıktığında bu denge bozulur…
İnfak; Kuran’ın muhtelif ayetlerinde şart koşulan bir pratiktir. *‘’İhtiyaçtan artan tüm malın, biriktirilmeksizin dağıtılması’’* demektir. Bu kavramın ne zekatla, ne sadaka ile bir ilgisi yoktur. Bu; Allah’ın ekonomik sıfatı olan Rabb sıfatı ile çekimli bir kuvvedir.

*Yani, İslam’ın dünya görüşüdür!*

İslam’ın en öncelikli şartı, mal paylaşımıdır;

*(BAKARA suresi 215. ayet)*_ Sana, neyi infak edip vereceklerini soruyorlar. De ki: "İnfak ettiğiniz mal ve nimet; ana-baba, yakınlar, yetimler, yoksul ve çaresizlerle yolda kalan için olmalıdır. Hayır olarak yaptığınızı Allah en iyi biçimde bilmektedir."_

*(BAKARA suresi 219. ayet)*_ Sana uyuşturucuyu/şarabı ve kumarı sorarlar. De ki: "Bu ikisinde büyük bir günah vardır; insanlar için çıkarlar da vardır. Ama onların kötülüğü yararlarından çok daha büyüktür." Ve sana neyi infak edeceklerini de soruyorlar. De ki: "Helal kazancınızın size ve bakmakla yükümlü olduklarınıza yeterli olanından artanını verin." İşte Allah, ayetleri size böyle açıklar ki, derin derin düşünebilesiniz._

*(BAKARA suresi 261. ayet*_) Mallarını Allah yolunda infak edip harcayanların durumu, yerden, her başağında yüz tane bulunan yedi başak çıkarmış bir taneye benzer. Ve Allah, dilediği kişi için daha da artırır. Allah Vasi'dir, yaratışını ve yarattıklarını genişletir. Alim'dir, her şeyi en iyi biçimde bilir._ 

*(BAKARA suresi 265. ayet*_) Allah'ın hoşnutluğunu kazanmak ve öz benliklerindekini kökleştirmek için infakta bulunanlara gelince, onların durumu kendisine bol yağmur isabet edip de ürününü iki kat veren bir bahçenin durumuna benzer. Böyle bir bahçeye bol yağmur düşmese de bir çisenti, bir nem bile yetişir. Allah, yapmakta olduklarınızı tam bir biçimde görmektedir._

Kuran’ın temel diyalektiği bu yöndedir. İnfak ile; kenz, yani biriktirme engellenecek; böylece malını dağıtan da yapıp ettiği bu işin karşılığını görecektir. üünkü; dağıtan, aynı zamanda dağıtımı teşvik edecek, mülkiyet ve biriktirme ortadan kalkacak, nifak yok olacaktır!

*İNFAK ETMEYEN Kİşİ ‘’MüNAFIKTIR’’.*

Malını infak etmeyene, aynı kökten gelen ‘’nifak içinde bulunma’’ manasındaki ‘’münafık’’ kelimesi kullanılır.

Münafık şu manaya gelir; İslam’ın temel önceliği ‘’Rabbler/Kapitalistler hegemonyasını kırıp, ekonomik ve sosyal özgürlüğe geçiş’’ iken, bunu göz ardı edip; dini pusu kurma aracı haline getiren ve takvayı kıstasa dönüştüren kişi ve toplumlardır.

Münafıklar, ‘’faizsiz bankacılık’’ gibi palavralar icad ederler. Emperyalizmin kendisi ile sorunları yoktur. Hatta, çoğu kez ‘’emperyalizm onlar için dosttur’’.
*Münafıklar, ‘’Müslümanlık iddiası ile ortaya çıkar!’’*

Ancak, Kuran’ın sunduğu dialektiği yok etmek için ellerinden geleni yaparlar. Kuran’ı okutmaz, kendi uydurmalarını din kisvesinde sunarlar.

Onlar indinde din; ritüel ve nüsuklardan oluşan bir sahadır. Kapitalizm ile çelişki sözkonusu değildir. üünkü, türban takan bir kişi; helal (!) kazancından kazandıkları ile bir BMW X5 alıp binebilir.

*Ancak Kuran’ın dinine göre bu NİFAK, bunu yapan kimseler ise MüNAFIKTIR…*

_Len tenalül birra hatta tünfiku mimma tühibbun, ve ma tünfiku min şey'in fe innellahe bihi alim_

*(üLİ IMRüN suresi 92. ayet) Sevdiğiniz şeylerden infak etmedikçe hayırda erginliğe/dürüstlüğe asla ulaşamazsınız. İnfak etmekte olduğunuz her şeyi, Allah çok iyi bilmektedir.*

İnfaksız dindarlık sözkonusu olamaz….

Münafık ise, malından vazgeçemediği için; dini infaksızlaştırır…

Nifak gibi güçlü bir toplumsal kavramı, bu denli boşaltanların şerrinden, Allah’a sığınırım…


*Eren Erdem*
Odatv.com

----------

